# Buckets



## sbulla (Jul 21, 2016)

Where is the best place to buy inexpensive 5 gallon buckets for food storage? If you put your food in mylar bags do the buckets need to be food grade? What about lids, I've been looking on line and the lids cost more than the buckets do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sbulla said:


> Where is the best place to buy inexpensive 5 gallon buckets for food storage? If you put your food in mylar bags do the buckets need to be food grade? What about lids, I've been looking on line and the lids cost more than the buckets do.


Check out your local big chain grocery or bakery, sometimes they will give you food grade buckets for free.

The Home Depot and Lowe's sells them and you can get the Gamma Lids fir a few dollars more. They are easier to open than the regular lids.

The way I look at it, I'm not looking for "cheap" when it comes to food and water storage.

I'll skimp elsewhere...Like on hookers and blow! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Check out your local big chain grocery or bakery, sometimes they will give you food grade buckets for free.
> 
> The Home Depot and Lowe's sells them and you can get the Gamma Lids fir a few dollars more. They are easier to open than the regular lids.
> 
> ...


But not bourbon either


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We got ours from US Plastic Corp


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> But not bourbon either


Correct good sir, Bourbon (Kentucky Straight) is God's perfect hybrid of Food (Corn) and Water (H2O).

As previously reported, No skimping on food and water!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I do not skimp here either and know I may want back in them from time to time, as I seal in 1 gallon bags. I buy mine at Lowe's and use the gamma lids.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Like Slippy wrote ask around at restaurants and such, you just might get them for free. Best of luck.


----------



## sbulla (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Will check home depot and lowes this evening.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sbulla said:


> Where is the best place to buy inexpensive 5 gallon buckets for food storage? If you put your food in mylar bags do the buckets need to be food grade? What about lids, I've been looking on line and the lids cost more than the buckets do.


food always needs food grade - contamination is at more levels than just direct physical contact - the mylar bag is not a liner for the bucket ....

the more expensive gamma lids are for regular eazy access to the bucket - you'll be storing food for the long term - 10-15-20-25-30 years - no need to access it really until a serious SHTF .... just buy the regular locking lids The Home Depot 5-gal. Homer Leakproof Lid-5GLD ORANGE LID for 5GL HOMER PAIL - The Home Depot

I store a color collection of the gamma lids to set up a SHTFtime pantry for the food that I'll be using regularly .... the long term buckets cracked open will need good closure against the various pests ....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Chinese restraints! They go through tons of soy sauce.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I get free pickle buckets from burger king.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Be careful with used buckets that contained liquids especially, the odor can linger beyond your patience and attempts to eliminate it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Check your local grocery store bakery.
They get icing in buckets and will give them away.
They are not 5 gal tho.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

baldman said:


> I get free pickle buckets from burger king.


I get most of my buckets for free with lids from grocery stores. Usually the 3.5 gallon type with some bigger and some smaller. Free is free. I tried a couple of used buckets that had pickles in them, but I did not want the pickle smell and after failing to be able to get out the smell, got rid of them. Believe me that I tried everything. In MN we can really get by with using containers other than buckets as we really do not have insects or many small critters to worry about like other parts of the country.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Check out your local big chain grocery or bakery, sometimes they will give you food grade buckets for free.
> 
> The Home Depot and Lowe's sells them and you can get the Gamma Lids fir a few dollars more. They are easier to open than the regular lids.
> 
> ...


Good point on the grocery stores Sir. The Kroger bakery is a great source for food grade 3 gallon buckets with lids which hold cake icing. Me and and old wine making pal wore them out on those things. They are sorta small is the only thing. The gray plastic trash cans at Home Depot are marginal food grade. White is best..then blue..then gray. Works fine for doing big batch ferments. Seen quite a few hick restaurants using them to dispense tea.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I let vinegar soak in them and it did a pretty nice job.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gunn said:


> We got ours from US Plastic Corp


Ditto...along with Gamma lids.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I used to get mine from a deli but, they're closing here and moving across town. Gonna have to find another source.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> I used to get mine from a deli but, they're closing here and moving across town. Gonna have to find another source.


You can't travel across town for free buckets?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It just won't be as convenient. I work 3rd shift and it's hard to meet up with them. One manager, who is gone, used to wash them and save them for me. Lately their employees have been taking them home too, so their aren't many available anymore.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just like other potential prep supplies - check the classifieds, Craigslist, FreeCycler, ect ect .... put a "wanted" ad yourself - people will help you out with sources ....

just be ultra careful with 2nd hand used buckets - if they aren't labeled with the old FOOD product and make logical sense - walk away .... don't expose your family to contaminated food for a few buckets .... same same when it comes to poly drums & totes for water storage ....


----------



## cmos (Jan 21, 2015)

I get all mine from fire house subs. 2 dollars and the money goes to a fund for cancer or something like that. Food grade and the lids have an o ring and snap on fairly securely. We keep our flour, grains and stuff like that in them as well as use them all over the place for various things. I find that the pickle smell goes away after awhile. So no pickle bread from the flour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you do anything special to get rid of the pickle smell? 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A couple bucks more and no smells to deal with or the need to invest additional time and money to make them reusable. See your local Lowe's.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cheaper than Ball jars. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

If you have a Publix or other big chain grocery store near you go to their bakery department and ask them for icing buckets.
They will give them to you for free. They are 3 - 5 gallon capacity and have rubber gasket lids.
I store all my flour, corn meal, sugar, and bean bulk preps in these free buckets.

They wash out easy, I have even put then through the dishwasher if I am in a hurry


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

We have a large bakery nearby that we have got 3 to 5-gallon buckets from they contained everything from baking powder to sunflower seeds and come with lids with gaskets that seal tight.


----------

